# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  First clutch ever!

## jbean7916

Big Momma is in the process of laying right now! We have 4 pearly whites already and she still looks pretty big. 

here is # 4 on its way out







Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## wendhend

How egg-citing! Congratulations!  :Smile:

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012),_Navy_ (06-29-2012)

----------


## RichieBoo

Great pics...im on day 43 and this was my first clutch.....very nerve racking...

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012)

----------


## PghBall

Congrats!  Now for the wait!  :Good Job:

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012)

----------


## jbean7916

5th egg is out and now shes getting huffy at all my attempts at pictures. Her whole body is contracting again so I think shes working on #6

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Congrats!  Let is know final count.  What is daddy?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2n

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012)

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Congrats  :Good Job:

----------


## Slim

Outstanding photos  :Good Job:   Can't wait for the whole clutch shot!

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012)

----------


## jbean7916

> Congrats!  Let is know final count.  What is daddy?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2n


I think she's done at 7. We're going to give her some time to make sure before pulling her off. She is one protective momma right now. I think I'll be tagged for the first time tonight. 

This is a "who's your daddy clutch" She has bred with a spider, pinstripe and a mojave. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Christopher De Leon

Very nice! May the Odds Gods bless you and you hatch out a multisired clutch full of morphs!  :Very Happy:

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012)

----------


## jbean7916

We think she still has one more coming. I'm excited to get them weighed and in the incubator!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

Great pics and that looks like a very nice clutch!
Huge congrats on your first! :Good Job:

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Congrats! Im pulling for the mojo as the daddy!

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012)

----------


## jbean7916

Total count is 10 eggs weighing in at 1298g. 8 were stuck together and went in 1 box and the other 2 went in another one. 

I'm pulling for the mojo as well. He locked the most often and the last so I think my chances are good.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## The Mad Baller

Huge Congrats on your first clutch and a big one at that. Hope you have great luck with the odds!!!

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012)

----------


## Slim

> Total count is 10 eggs weighing in at 1298g.


 :Surprised:   Nice Dang Clutch!!

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012)

----------


## John1982

Grats on the monster clutch, that girl is definitely a keeper!  :Good Job:

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012)

----------


## RestlessRobie

Grats Next year I hope to have my first clutch  :Smile:

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-08-2012)

----------


## jbean7916

> Grats on the monster clutch, that girl is definitely a keeper!


She is! When we bought her a couple years ago we were told she typically dropped big clutches but I took that with a grain of salt... Now I believe it! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rawbbeh

DANG GINA!  How that wasn't egg-actly what you were looking forward to!  10 of em!  Nice!  :Very Happy:

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-09-2012)

----------


## Taxiballbreeder

How cool. Thats great to get pix of it happening. Congrats.

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-09-2012)

----------


## jben

Congrats :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-09-2012)

----------


## R&DP

Congrats !!!

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-09-2012)

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-09-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Make sure you post up pics when they hatch!  :Good Job:

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-09-2012)

----------


## jbean7916

> Make sure you post up pics when they hatch!


Oh there will be plenty of pics! I'm having a hard time keeping my face out of the incubator! I want to check on them every 3 seconds

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Who could blame you, I would too!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

Its day 48 and I'm starting to get excited! I thought I would be able to see more in the eggs though at this point. I see movement but no patterns or anything, still just dark blobs.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

cool how exciting!

I got to see my first clutch pipping/hatching  in person while visiting a local breeder last week.  I was shaking a little bit and may or may not have peed myself a little lol.  I imagine you had the same reaction to yours lol!

----------


## Chuckels

It's day 43 & 44 on my first 2 clutches. I've caught 2 spider patterns in both clutches so I'm excited and very anxious for them to hatch. They are from my LsrB x Pastel & LsrB x PH Pied. Come on Queens & Pastel Lessers! I'll honestly be happy with healthy babies.

Trey

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mojoreptiles

The waiting seemed like forever hehe.mine is just in its 3rd week.Gud luck and nice odds to ol of us.Cheers!

----------


## Mrl249

Congrats !!!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2o0230

----------


## HeadSetJones

Soo exciting!! I can't wait to find out what you get! When I first got into snakes I thought I'd never want to breed but now it's all I think about! Once I get a new job I'm gonna start to throw down some real good money on the hobby. Good luck! Hope you get what you what!

----------


## sookieball

Woohoo! Congrats! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

Cut, dont cut? Cut, dont cut?

Day 52 and I'm going crazy trying to decide!! I'm both really curious and really nervous!

So what do you think, should I go ahead and cut this weekend or just let them be?? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pampho85

Well, tbh, I would cut them if I'm really, really interested in seeing what they were! I'm not a very patient person though, haha.

If you do choose to cut take pics please!  :Smile:

----------


## SquamishSerpents

I wouldn't cut them let them pip on their own. I've done both and IMO letting them pip is more fulfilling! 

Congrats, can't wait to see what hatches!

----------


## jbean7916

> I wouldn't cut them let them pip on their own. I've done both and IMO letting them pip is more fulfilling! 
> 
> Congrats, can't wait to see what hatches!


Thats what I'm thinking but I'm sooooo curious as to which male "got the job done" I guess another week won't kill me though

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

I would wait until day 55 to cut, but i know when im at 51 days it will be killing me too to find out what i have.

----------


## jbean7916

Here are some pics from today!



 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sookieball

> Here are some pics from today!
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Soon!!!!!!! The dimples are good!

----------


## GHOST_584

You may want to go ahead and separate that 8 egg bundle now. The eggs should come apart very easily. By separating them there is no risk of the babies underneath pipping into the egg above it. Just a thought

----------


## GHOST_584

In Fact looks like you really only have to take the top egg and the one next to it off the pile.

Also congrats on the clutch.

----------


## John1982

Sooo close!

----------


## jbean7916

> You may want to go ahead and separate that 8 egg bundle now. The eggs should come apart very easily. By separating them there is no risk of the babies underneath pipping into the egg above it. Just a thought


I was thinking about that today but I was worried about tearing the eggs. You think they should separate easily at this stage?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Yeah, when they're this close to hatching they actually separate a lot easier than you might think.

----------


## GHOST_584

They will come apart very easily. Just start slow and take your time.

----------

_jbean7916_ (06-30-2012)

----------


## jbean7916

> They will come apart very easily. Just start slow and take your time.


Got them apart, went to put them in the tub with only 2 so everyone could have more room and look what I found!



So, do I leave them on the light grate until they all come out then move them to moist paper towel substrate?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GPreptiles

I leave mine untill all crawl out of the eggs, and then put them on moist paper towels  :Smile: .

----------


## GHOST_584

Yes...wait till they are all out and the onto moist paper towel they go. You will want to check the paper towel no and then and change it out if it starts to dry out, or you can mist it down. 

Congrats on the pips, nothing better than seeing that first little head poking out looking at you.

----------


## jbean7916

I can't wait! I think it looks like a normal but my mom thinks its looks more like the head of my mojo. What do you think?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

Egg number 2 has 2 slits but no head (heads?) poking out yet!

 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GHOST_584

I'm on my iPhone so it's hard to tell. Probably safe to cut the egg a bit now that it's pipped. I usually wait till the first egg in a clutch pips then cut them all, but that's just me!

----------


## jbean7916

> I'm on my iPhone so it's hard to tell. Probably safe to cut the egg a bit now that it's pipped. I usually wait till the first egg in a clutch pips then cut them all, but that's just me!


I would but my fiance is at work and I don't want to cut without him! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GHOST_584

Understood!! Post some pics after you cut. Would like to see them.

----------


## jbean7916

Oh yeah, plenty of pics to come for sure! I can't keep my face out of the incubator!!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Awwww your first pippie!! Awesome! Congrats! 

I leave them on the light grate while they are hatching, IF I'm going to be around to remove the hatchlings from the egg tub. Keep in mind it can sometimes take 3-4 days for them all to come out. 

I had to go stay a few nights in Vancouver the other day, so I just moved the remaining 3 eggs to a new tub with moist paper towel so that I didn't have to worry about them trying to get under the light grate or anything.

- - - Updated - - -

Also to note: sometimes before the snake actually emerges they can make multiple slits, nothing to worry about. 

Be careful about looking in the incubator too often, I've heard of snakes going back into their eggs because they were startled, and drowning on the fluids inside  :Sad:  It's best to just let them be. I usually check once in the morning and once at night to see if any babies need to be moved to their new tubs in the rack. 

The first head looks like a normal to me!

----------


## jbean7916

I should be around so I'll just leave them be. Right now it looks like I have a normal and a mojave and 8 eggs to go!

My 10yr class reunion is tonight and to be honest, I'm having a hard time convincing myself to go instead of sitting next to the incubator all night! I keep telling myself, they will come whether I'm here or not!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Royal Chick

Can't wait to see all the new arrivals!!!

----------


## jbean7916

Baby number 3's sweet little face



and I cut the 2nd one since the 2 slits were close to connecting anyway 



Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wapadi

Sooo cute!  More Pictures!!

----------


## jbean7916

Here is number 4!


For those of you that don't cut... do they normally all pip this close together?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SquamishSerpents

My last clutch pipped pretty close together, which was great for me! Less waiting, lol. The last egg took about 24 hours after the rest of the clutch before it pipped.

----------


## jbean7916

> My last clutch pipped pretty close together, which was great for me! Less waiting, lol. The last egg took about 24 hours after the rest of the clutch before it pipped.


I have a feeling I have a couple that are going to make me wait. They are still very plump and firm so they might take their sweet time just to drive me nuts!

My fiance is going crazy with my text and pic updates! He's pretty bummed they decided to start before their "due date" while he is stuck @ work!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

That is so awesome you have your first babies!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

3 little worms out of their eggs! Everyone has pipped and are just waiting to come out!

 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SquamishSerpents

VERY CUTE!!!!! Congrats!

----------


## jbean7916

7/10 are out! So far my odds are looking favorable! 5 mojaves and 2 normals!



Just waiting on the last 3 to join the party!



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Andybill

Awesome! Lets hope the rest are some more nice little mojos! It has been awesome keeping up with this post! Great progession pics! :Good Job:

----------


## jbean7916

2 more babies out! Both normals but they are pretty!



I'm a little concerned for the last one. we cut his egg but I haven't seen his head poke out yet. It looks like hes mostly upside down. I hope hes ok. It looks to be another normal.  

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sookieball

Congrats!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

Looks like I was right to be concerned about baby number 10. He came out of the egg sometime today but died before I checked on them. He was deformed, his stomach was fused together in a couple of different places. I was right about him being a normal though. Poor little guy. I guess 9/10 isn't too bad of a success rate. I took some pics of him but I'll post them in another thread. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gsarchie

Found it!  Congrats on the clutch and sorry again about the last one not making it.  If there is a silver lining in the gray cloud that is its death it is that you lost a normal and not a mojo.  While that might sound like a cold hearted thing to day, I always try to find the good in situations.  Not saying that a normal's life has any less inherent value but it does have less fiscal value.  Anyway, congrats again and best of luck getting them all to eat!

----------


## jbean7916

3.2 mojos and 2.2 normals! Average weight was 72g 

5 have already eaten their first rat fuzzies and I'm waiting on the other 3 to figure out what to do! 

The first male struck and constricted for about 3 seconds then tried to eat it backwards and still alive for about a minute then figured it out  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

